# Minions needed for S. MN haunted maze



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

We've been doing an annual Halloween party & non-profit haunt "The Maze of Terror", for over 6 yrs.

This year it looks like we're coming up short for volunteer builder minions. One of my main helpers has relocated out of state to the West coast. He was able to help last year but, not at all this year. 

The haunt is located at a family grain farm 20 minutes South of Mankato, MN. We have use of a Quanza metal domed machine shed that measures 37x82x25. It has double sliding doors at each end. There is a small 10x12 workshop that doubles as a control room. 

It normally takes a crew of three, 40-50 hrs to build it & completely setup. Plus another 25 plus hours for demo & storage.

We build the maze out of: wood panels (4x6, & 6x6), recycled wooden doors, & recycled wood.

Last year's theme was based on "Silent Hill". It had two environments- half of it was a huge underground cavern, & the other half was an old abandoned house. The maze was over 3,000 square feet including que line, our biggest yet!

If your interested please contact me asap via email here. I need to get started on it this weekend if I'm going to finish in time.

Thank you for your attention,

Haunty

P.S. If you can volunteer... please bring your tools- cordless drill. We screw all the panels, etc. together, no nails are used at all.


----------

